# Can anyone tell me about this jug?



## bottles_inc (Jul 29, 2021)

Picked some stuff up today, a copper pitcher, a Barr bros wholesale liquor dealers strapside from Brooklyn, and this jug. I'm not a jug guy but I might be now. Anyone know what this pattern of glazing is called/how old it is/where it might be from?


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice flask! The pattern that the jug displays, is called spongeware/ splatterware. The jug dates from the 1890s to the 1910s. It’s almost, if not, impossible to find out where it’s from. I don’t think I have ever seen a spongeware jug before. Probably worth $40.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 29, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Nice flask! The pattern that the jug displays, is called spongeware/ splatterware. The jug dates from the 1890s to the 1910s. It’s almost, if not, impossible to find out where it’s from. I don’t think I have ever seen a spongeware jug before. Probably worth $40.


That's what I paid to the dollar


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 29, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> That's what I paid to the dollar


Guess I’m a good appraiser.


----------



## embe (Jul 29, 2021)

Haven't seen a jug like that before but some vintage pottery with that finish is associated with PA or other North Eastern US.  Might be a recent art project too,


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 30, 2021)

embe said:


> Haven't seen a jug like that before but some vintage pottery with that finish is associated with PA or other North Eastern US.  Might be a recent art project too,


I was thinking it might be modern too, but the base looks older and I can see bumbs indicating a salt glaze. Interesting enough, some places still sell spongeware, even after a 100 years after the pattern dropped in popularity.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 31, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I was thinking it might be modern too, but the base looks older and I can see bumbs indicating a salt glaze. Interesting enough, some places still sell spongeware, even after a 100 years after the pattern dropped in popularity.





embe said:


> Haven't seen a jug like that before but some vintage pottery with that finish is associated with PA or other North Eastern US.  Might be a recent art project too,



It was pretty difficult, but not impossible.Think it's a red wing union jug from red wing, Minnesota. Base is identical to this crock I found.

https://www.docscrocks.com/product-page/red-wing-union-stoneware-blue-and-white-spongeware-pitcher

 apparently the blue spongeware jugs are the hardest to find, emailed the director of the Red Wing Collectors Society so hopefully I'll have more info soon


----------



## greenbay1108 (Aug 4, 2021)

its called splatter paint and looking at the finish and the crazy marks on bottom it appears to be made in the last 15 years, $20  jug


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 4, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Picked some stuff up today, a copper pitcher, a Barr bros wholesale liquor dealers strapside from Brooklyn, and this jug. I'm not a jug guy but I might be now. Anyone know what this pattern of glazing is called/how old it is/where it might be from?
> View attachment 228020
> 
> View attachment 228021


Exceptional.


----------

